# Misty Morning



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I've had this tank running for a couple months with no substrate, just rocks, wood and plants. The purpose of the tank is a snail farm for my assassin snails and dwarf puffer. I had a bag of pool filter sand from a project a couple years ago that I recently found again and decided to put the sand in this tank. The tank was mostly drained for a WC and I just added the sand without rinsing (I know, bad idea, but it's just snails). The temporary effect made a nice pic.

Flora-
Needle leaf java fern
x-mas moss


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That is an interesting effect, Chris.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, an appropriately named photo


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The view now that the mist (dust) has settled.


----------

